# 21 jokes only history nerds will understand....



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexnaidus/amazingly-nerdy-history-jokes

Okay, someone finally sent me something worth a darn on my facebook account! These are good!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

enjoyed them very much !

tessa


----------



## cshoughton (Jul 10, 2013)

Lots of good ones in that post. Funny stuff. Thanks for sharing!

Craig


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .this popped up on FB for me about a week ago. 

Still, I maintain there's no need to be a 'history nerd' -- just a reasonably well read and well rounded individual.

I particularly liked the roman ordering beer. . . . .


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Giggle...My kind of humor...

Thanks for Sharing !


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

Especially love the xkcd comic, but then, I usually do. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Groan...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

And here's a giant joke that definitely takes some knowledge of the past to truly appreciate... http://www.collegehumor.com/facebook-history


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> And here's a giant joke that definitely takes some knowledge of the past to truly appreciate... http://www.collegehumor.com/facebook-history


O.k. That is. Epic. Just. Seriously Epic.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Wonderful - definitely chuckle worthy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmm...I guess I hadn't realized until now that I'm a history nerd. At least, I got all the jokes, even if some weren't incredibly funny to me.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

My wife is now your new best friend (she teaches AP US History / Human Geography / US Government at the high school level). 

Beware.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

lol I had to read both of them all the way through.  That made my day, thanks!


----------

